# movie "Kick Ass"



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2019)

It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.


I love that movie......and guess what.....I didn't shoot up anyone.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 7, 2019)

It is because they have to read The Secret Life of Walter Mitty with its escalating violence resulting in death by firing squad--the dream he never woke up from.

With that faint, fleeting smile playing about his lips, he faced the firing squad, erect and motionless, proud and disdainful, Walter Mitty the Undefeated, inscrutable to the last....

It is a case study in mental illness.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.
> ...


The presumption is that you don't fit the profile of wannabe super hero children who can't drive a car but learn how to point and shoot a gun ....but maybe you do.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm not here to pass judgment on adults who enjoyed the movie. My guess is that they read comic books for enjoyment. The little 11 year old girl star of the movie was pretty but raunchy and tough enough so that some segments of society may have been waiting for a nude scene.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> I'm not here to pass judgment on adults who enjoyed the movie. My guess is that they read comic books for enjoyment. The little 11 year old girl star of the movie was pretty but raunchy and tough enough so that some segments of society may have been waiting for a nude scene.


I don't think they tried to sexualize Hit Girl till Kick Ass 2.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 8, 2019)

They made a sequel?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

That movie wasnt made for kids.
It was adult themed. Just like the comic.
They have made many adult movies that starred kids.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.



Ever watch Deadpool?

Far more violent and make me ride around in a cab with a hello kitty backpack with a mask on my face...

No, it does not and movies and video games can at times trigger the most crazied person the reality is most people know they a make believe but I did date a Hot Serbian named Vanessa and I am from Canada and love Unicorns!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> They made a sequel?



Yes, but not as good as the first one...


----------



## OldLady (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.


I don't know that it's child abuse, but from what you're describing, I agree it could inspire a warped kid to go out and start shooting people.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 8, 2019)

OldLady said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.
> ...



It is true a small and I mean a very small population of our society could do this but not enough to curb the violent film industry...

What is more dangerous is the lack of parenting and the amount of drugs given too kids in today time because parents and teachers do not have the skills to handle kids like I was...

FYI, I have no wish to go around and look for a British Super Villain and shoot up society...


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> They made a sequel?



So, somebody who knows that little about they're talking about made a thread criticizing a movie that is probably ten years old.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 8, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


I agree it's not the most important factor.  It's a factor, though, imo.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 8, 2019)

whitehall said:


> I'm not here to pass judgment on adults who enjoyed the movie. My guess is that they read comic books for enjoyment. The little 11 year old girl star of the movie was pretty but raunchy and tough enough so that some segments of society may have been waiting for a nude scene.


the girl who played her was actually 14....so she is just about there....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 18, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.
> ...




I could have done without the swearing by the young girl, but that movie has some great moments.......


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

whitehall said:


> It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.



As smart as you think you are...  "HEROES" don't go around shooting and killing innocent people.

Not to mention, the movie is based on a comic book.  If you want to bitch about something, you should have bitched about the comic book.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not here to pass judgment on adults who enjoyed the movie. My guess is that they read comic books for enjoyment. The little 11 year old girl star of the movie was pretty but raunchy and tough enough so that some segments of society may have been waiting for a nude scene.
> ...



Valiant fan?  I have a beautiful X-O Manowar #4 I will hopefully be sending off soon to be graded.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It was about young kids who fantasize about being super heroes and act out their fantasy with guns and knives and even a bazooka. The movie obviously is aimed at young kids and believe it or not. the starring role is a (white) 11 year old girl who is trained from birth to be a vigilante and kills along with her father by her father, Big Daddy (Cage). Dropping the "F" bomb galore the 11 year old girl guns down dozens of (white) bad guys or knifes them or uses various other means of execution. How the hell they got Nicky Cage to play in this bit of violent kiddie porn is anybody's guess. The thing of it is that this type of mayhem fantasy might seem like a good idea to a 20 year old (white) kid with a border line personality who hears voices and spends his time playing violent video games in his parents basement. It might be tough for him to follow the story line find a mafia gang to pick a fight with so the fantasy might might have to include innocent folks in Walmart who won't shoot back. This movie is an example of child abuse so it's no wonder it won a Brit award.
> ...




Yes....heroes do, because it all depends on what the bad guys are actually doing......


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



You'd argue with me if I said humans need oxygen to breath.  Heroes do not create real life mass shooters.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


i loved man o war.....i thought much better than Iron Man...i liked the Valiant story line....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


the bad guys are usually not innocent people....just sayin...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I'm a fan of Shadowman, and his 1st Appearance as Jack Bonafice is in #4.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


yea he was good too,kinda different.......i liked Archer and Armstrong too....they have just finished making a Bloodshot movie...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yep with Vin Diesel.  They have a contract to make like 3 or 4 Valiant movies.  I forget which one is next.  I think it is Harbinger.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


i would like to see X-O....his origin story was great....


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Pretty sure Bloodshot, Harbinger, X-O Manowar, Archer and Armstrong, and Shadowman are all on the schedule.  Wanna see something awesome?  I'm not sure if I shared this here or not.


----------

